# New MACH at 10.5 yrs Sch3 Abel v Quasliner Moor



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Better link!


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah!!! Fun video and great job


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Kristen and Abel are a great team, she's got all kinds of titles on him besides the MACH and Sch3. He herds too!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have seen them in person. Kristen has done so much with him!


----------

